# Rubber stamping



## charto (Jan 30, 2014)

I've heard that rubber stamping could leave an uneven print but I'm going to test it out anyway. I've ordered some printed tees with tear-away labels and relabelling isn't available with this order. 
I'm not particularly fussed about the logo being on the inside neck of the shirt but it would be nice.

I'm basically asking for some advice on whether this will work or not and what inks I should preferably use? 

If no use, I'll still be using the stamp to print on labels so it's a win win I guess.

thanks in advance


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It will work if you don't mind a grunge look. I recommend waterbased screen print ink. Just soak an un-inked stamp pad with it. Heat setting will help with fading.


----------



## LaveAuto (Feb 5, 2013)

Jack & Jones did a line of stamped shirts several years ago. Here the the designer that came up with his own technique. You might be able to gain some insight from the comments or you could try contacting him.

https://www.behance.net/gallery/t-shirt-printing/7423375

I would imagine water based ink would work best


----------

